# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  مورينيو: لا زلت صغيراً على لقبين لدوري الأبطال.. وسان سيرو ملعبي المفضل

## mohamed73

*مدرب ريال مدريد يؤكد في نبرة تحدي أنه لا يزال صغير السن على الاكتفاء بلقبين لبطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا وأن بوسعه حصد المزيد منها.*           أكد المدرب البرتغالي المحنك جوزيه مورينيو المدير الفني لفريق  ريال مدريد الإسباني في نبرة تحدي أنه لا يزال صغير السن على الاكتفاء  بلقبين لبطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا، وأن بوسعه حصد المزيد منها.       
         وأوضح مورينيو، الذي سيصبح الاربعاء أصغر مدرب يحتفل بمئويته  الأوروبية، في مقابلة لصحيفة (دياريو إيكونوميكو) البرتغالية أنه كان يتمنى  أن تتزامن المئوية مع لقاء يجمع ريال مدريد بفريقه الأسبق بورتو، كما كانت  أول مباراة أوروبية خاضها على ملعب سانتياغو برنابيو مطلع 2002.       
         وسيخوض "مو" مباراته الأوروبية رقم 100 على ملعب الاتحاد معقل  مانشستر سيتي الإنكليزي في خامس جولات مجموعة الموت الرابعة بالتشامبيونز  ليغ.       
         واعترف "المدرب الأوحد" بأن ملعب سان سيرو هو "الأقرب الى قلبه"،  حيث استمتع بأجوائه حين كان مدربا لإنتر ميلان الإيطالي، مشيرا إلى أن  "جماهيره تقدم دعما منقطع النظير في العالم"، وأتفهم الانتقادات التي  ستلاحقني بسبب هذا الاختيار".       
         وتابع "هناك مدربون عظماء لم يتمكنوا من الفوز بدوري الأبطال،  لكنني أتميز عنهم بامتلاك لقبين، كما أن لدي الكثير من السنوات في هذا  المجال، لذا لن أكتفي بهما".       
         وسبق للداهية البرتغالي أن توج بالكأس ذات الأذنين الطويلتين مع  بورتو البرتغالي وإنتر ميلان الإيطالي، ويطمح للفوز بها مع الريال ليكون  أول مدرب في التاريخ يحصد اللقب ثلاث مرات مع ثلاث فرق مختلفة.       
         وعن أهم مباراة خاضها في البطولة القارية، تذكر مورينيو مواجهة  بورتو ومانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي، مبينا أنه بعد الفوز بها اقتنع بأن  الكأس الأوروبية في متناول لاعبيه.       
         أما عن اللحظة الأكثر حزنا فكانت الخسارة  مع الميرينغي بركلات  الجزاء امام بايرن ميونخ الألماني على ملعب سانتياغو برنابيو في إياب نصف  نهائي النسخة الماضية.       
         وبالمثل أعاد للأذهان خروج فريقه الأسبق تشيلسي على يد ليفربول  بهدف "غير شرعي" على حد قوله، مؤكدا أنه ينتظر استخدام تقنيات تكنولوجية  على خط المرمى منذ هذه اللحظة.       
         كما أكد أنه ومواطنه كريستيانو رونالدو لا يزالا في ريعان الشباب، وأن لديهما الكثير ليقدماه في عالم الساحرة المستديرة.

----------

